# Different Mediums of Writing



## Apple Ice (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello all,

We all want to be writers and I've noticed a large majority here want to become it through novels. I often walk through book shops and think 'what is the actual point' because of the sheer number of books to choose from. It seems with a larger number than ever writing along with self-publishing it's just getting harder to make it. 

I've started to lean towards writing for t.v. and film in the past year because I've had ideas that work better for it and I think they're genuinely good ideas that (if done properly) have a good chance of making it. I've said before the reason I write is purely to make money and there will be a lot more available through t.v. and film.
 I know that last sentence will have some of you thinking I'm stupid which is perfectly understandable but I'm not bothered by it. 

So my question is, are you determined to make it as a novelist/author or are you too thinking about the different mediums for you writing?


----------



## Gavrushka (Feb 23, 2014)

I think writing for most comes from personal enjoyment, and what they write is usually a reflection of the genres they like to read. - I'd never consciously thought of exploiting a more responsive market, but I can see the attraction at the same time.

Yes, I do remember you write purely for the money. - I don't know how you're doing so far, financially, but I hope all is well.

I am determined to enjoy writing, and anything beyond that is a bonus.


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 23, 2014)

To write for a television series or movie would be a dream, but I'm no good when it comes to screenplays. I don't think there's such thing as a modern poet, excluding some rap artists, so I'll count that out too. Yep, I'll stick with my novels. 

Though I _have _considered writing textbooks. It doesn't seem half bad.


----------



## Apple Ice (Feb 23, 2014)

Gavrushka, so would you be interested in writing something other than a novel?

Grizzly, I saw something that utterly astounded me the other day. A man called Robert Carlson (or something like that) is the author of GCSE textbooks which are a bit jokey and very well planned out, colorful and concise. Dream books basically, i remember using them. The other day I found out his fortune of textbooks was worth _£70 million_. Textbooks don't seem half bad at all. As for the poetry, you could write for a band or something.


----------



## Riptide (Feb 23, 2014)

Yeah, basically that's the plan. Novels all the way.

Actually, I have thought about writing for television. My most recent works I picture as TV shows. That's what I do when I write them, I see them as tv shows.


----------



## Apple Ice (Feb 23, 2014)

Riptide, I also do that. I suppose it wouldn't be too hard to transfer them to script if need be. I often think that about mine and purposely try to make it both applicable to both book and screen. With all the rubbish I see on t.v. I don't think it will be hard than the book market to crack.


----------



## Kyle R (Feb 23, 2014)

If you're after money, and you're considering going the way of screenwriting instead of novels, maybe give this a read first: http://www.writersstore.com/the-novel-vs-the-screenplay-a-tough-love-guide-for-talented-writers/

The brief version of the article's message: novelists make more money, and have an easier time doing so, than screenwriters.

Just something to mull over! I know the novel market seems tough to crack, but (from what I hear and read) it's not nearly as difficult as the Hollywood market is. In many script-writing books I've encountered, the advice to "consider branching into writing novels" is being given more and more. 

Maybe there's a "grass is greener on the other side" phenomenon happening here. :encouragement:


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Feb 23, 2014)

Grizzly said:


> To write for a television series or movie would be a dream, but I'm no good when it comes to screenplays. .



I resemble this remark.


----------



## popsprocket (Feb 23, 2014)

This question tears me a little. I want to make money off my writing, but I don't write _to_ make money. I write novels because I like to, and I would write scripts if I liked to do that too.

That said, if someone contracted me to write a screenplay I'd give it a go for the sake of earning the money, but it's not something I've ever really pursued.


----------



## Morkonan (Feb 24, 2014)

Apple Ice said:


> ...So my question is, are you determined to make it as a novelist/author or are you too thinking about the different mediums for you writing?



I write so that my work will be read. If I write a story, it's because I want to share it. If I can get paid for doing that, it means I don't have to actually _work_.  So, I'd write for any medium that supported my story.

On the other hand, I wouldn't shun any sort of writing. So, if I was doing tech writing or working on marketing, I wouldn't mind that either. (Been there, done that.)


----------



## Apple Ice (Feb 25, 2014)

Kyle -  thanks for the link, it was an interesting article. It has given me something to maul over in my head, that's for sure. 

The other answers are all fair. I am perhaps just a bit more greedy than I aught be and should appreciate writing more. Still, it's good to see someone who doesn't mind which form they write in.


----------



## Gavrushka (Feb 25, 2014)

Apple Ice said:


> Gavrushka, so would you be interested in writing something other than a novel?



If I ever learn _how_ to write a novel appreciated by others, I may try and stretch my creative talent, but if I were to change tack now, I'd end up not very good at anything. - I've spent five years learning _how_ to write and I've a long way yet to go. I'd be chasing rainbows if I changed direction towards what I saw as a bigger pot of gold... I doubt the leprechaun would be willing to share it with me, anyhow.


----------

